
Bauhaus at 100: the revolutionary movement's enduring appeal - pseudolus
https://www.theguardian.com/artanddesign/2019/jan/20/bauhaus-at-100-the-revolutionary-movements-enduring-appeal
======
pseudolus
The BBC recently ran a story about Bauhaus that had less background
information but more photos of a variety of Bauhaus inspired photography from
around the world.

[https://www.bbc.com/news/in-pictures-46863364](https://www.bbc.com/news/in-
pictures-46863364)

